# cleavland clinic abu dhabi..commuting from dubai



## mia984 (Dec 17, 2015)

Hello everyone:
So i have accepted an offer from cleavland clinic abu dhabi. Since im working and having a lovely apt in dubai. Am not thinking about moving to abudhabi. So im gonna be commuting from dubai to abu dhabi everyday . My question is,will it cause me any problems being under the residency of abu dhabi government ? And will it cause me any trouble with the hospital? 

Apparently i still need to pass cid clearance and haad transfer which am not sure am gonna get . As im transfering from a hospital
In dubai. 

Any one working in cleavland clinic and moved from
Dubai ? I need as much information as i can as im still hesitating about it.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

mia984 said:


> Hello everyone:
> So i have accepted an offer from cleavland clinic abu dhabi. Since im working and having a lovely apt in dubai. Am not thinking about moving to abudhabi. So im gonna be commuting from dubai to abu dhabi everyday . My question is,will it cause me any problems being under the residency of abu dhabi government ? And will it cause me any trouble with the hospital?
> 
> Apparently i still need to pass cid clearance and haad transfer which am not sure am gonna get . As im transfering from a hospital
> ...


Hi,
You may experience two problems living in Dubai and working at Cleveland clinic.
The first is that you may not get any housing allowance if you live in Dubai and work for Abu Dhabi government entity - they require a housing contract from Abu Dhabi.
Second problem is length of commute and your sanity!
Cleveland Clinic is one of the further parts of Abu Dhabi from Dubai and depending where you live in Dubai could be a horrendous daily commute.
Have you received a certificate of good conduct from you existing hospital yet? - as this will normally be required by Cleveland clinic (and might not be easy to get from your existing employer if they are awkward).
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## chiefmendez (Nov 27, 2015)

As Stevesolar said,
driving from dubai to AD daily will drive you crazy, I used to go from SHJ to AD daily for 1 month and it was a really bad experience


----------



## Mr Podge (Dec 24, 2015)

Agreed. I occasionally have to do a similar commute and it's not exactly a pleasant experience. Doing it every day would drive me mad! Especially as in your case you've actually got to drive through the centre of Abu Dhabi city proper in order to reach your workplace. EDIT: Although having said that, you may well be able to avoid the centre by taking E12 which looks to be a far better option. Different part of AD from where I have to go, so not too sure on what traffic's like on that road...

I guess it depends what part of Dubai you live in. I'm currently living a fair way in, so have to spend a fair bit of time sitting in traffic just to get out of Dubai, but was in JLT previously, and even from there it took a fair while just to get out of town in peak times. SZR in rush hour isn't much fun! 

Although I have to travel a fair bit, I've always officially been based in Dubai, so am not too sure about the residency issue I'm afraid.


----------

